# 1953 Sturmey medium ratio AM hub --spindle query



## marcos (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi --the AW indicator spindles [shift rods] i have don't screw into my 1953 AM medium ratio hub--is there a new SA part that will work or am i doing something wrong? Does this hub take a unique indicator  spindle--also i have seen reference to 2 part and one-part  spindles for some  AM or Sw hubs? 
Anyone know the year range AM hubs were produced?
 i just  had this hub mounted to a sun 590 rim and want use it on my 1951 raleigh clubman
Many thanks, Mark [marcos]


----------



## pakman2 (Jan 19, 2014)

the sturmey archer heritage site may help as it shows the AM hub was a pre war hub and does have a parts break down of the hub.


----------



## 100bikes (Feb 10, 2014)

*Shift indicator*

Recently acquired a bunch of SA stuff.

There were 5 or 6 different length indicators in the mix.

As I recall, there are both different shaft and chain lengths.

Let me know if you think one of these might be right.

Dimensions of what you have and a pic would be great.


----------



## Momo (Feb 15, 2014)

It should thread in. Are there remains of an old indicator spindle broken off inside, preventing it?

There are various lengths of indicator spindles but through trial and error, you should be able to adjust them to work. 

Check out this page for more general info:

http://sheldonbrown.com/indicators.html


----------



## neighbor (May 11, 2014)

Check with Nick at www.threespeedhub.com he'll not only know the answer,he might even have one, plus he'sgot one of the best catalog libraries i know of.check it out.


----------

